# Buy some coronas with me! (And sry for duplicate)



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

Would anyone like to go halves on a box of Coronas with me? (Or perhaps even Picasso's, though I already have one.)
I'm undecided which model corona in particular, and I could certainly be swayed by someone with a persuasive argument, but my initial inclination was toward Cortez, though I suppose I lacked a good reason. the Excalibur, however, I have heard nothing but good things about, as well. I find myself leaning toward thinner models but I am in no way firm on that particular point. 
Anyone interested? I'm sure it would be easy enough for us to work out the details as far as nobody getting ripped off outta the deal.
if you have a lot of posts/activity over the years, then I suppose I'd be willing to do things more or less your way. I've been lurking on here for ages but have not been commenting much over the years. 

Really looking forward to hearing from someone!

-mack


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

mackhomie said:


> Would anyone like to go halves on a box of Coronas with me? (Or perhaps even Picasso's, though I already have one.)
> I'm undecided which model corona in particular, and I could certainly be swayed by someone with a persuasive argument, but my initial inclination was toward Cortez, though I suppose I lacked a good reason. the Excalibur, however, I have heard nothing but good things about, as well. I find myself leaning toward thinner models but I am in no way firm on that particular point.
> Anyone interested? I'm sure it would be easy enough for us to work out the details as far as nobody getting ripped off outta the deal.
> if you have a lot of posts/activity over the years, then I suppose I'd be willing to do things more or less your way. I've been lurking on here for ages but have not been commenting much over the years.
> ...


 You couldn't pay me to buy another one of those orange dusters:vs_shocked:


----------



## mackhomie (Jul 25, 2007)

Well how about a disaster named after a ****ty Mexican beer?


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I used the Excalibur 2 and 2.5 all day just about everyday. These chinex bristles cannot be beat. The Wooster chinex bristles are a close second but tend to flop sooner.
I use the corona chinex for every type of paint I use.
You can literally use this brush all day in acrylic or latex. At the end of the day leave it out loaded with paint accidentally, come in to work the next and find the brush rock hard. Soak it in lukewarm water and watch it come right back to life. These bristles are amazing.

How much are you paying for a box and what size are you buying?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmm I think I will be bringing these brushes onto my store...


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hmm I think I will be bringing these brushes onto my store...


If I owned a paint store I would carry the whole line. I used Purdy’s for 20 years. I thought I hit the lottery when I discovered these. However, that was not until my BM supplier started to stock them. I haven’t used a Purdy in 15+ years and I don’t feel bad about it either.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> If I owned a paint store *I would carry the whole line.* I used Purdy’s for 20 years. I thought I hit the lottery when I discovered these. However, that was not until my BM supplier started to stock them. I haven’t used a Purdy in 15+ years and I don’t feel bad about it either.


Their catalog is huge though, can't afford to bring in _everything.
_
If you ever step behind the counter at a paint store you would find out that logistically it is difficult to keep $800 minimum orders from every other manufacturer with a 2 week lead time. That is why we mostly get our sundries through wholesalers like Lancaster or PSS. Especially true for items like brushes where realistically most of the product will sit on the shelf for a long time.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Not sure if you have access to it but lately I've been liking E&J brushes more than Corona and they're a little cheaper. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

I’ll have to try the E&J but which type are you suggesting?
I only use chinex bristles for everything but I keep a open mind. I cannot say enough about the Corona products myself.
My supplier gives me 50% off on brushes right off the shelf.
I’d like to know what a box of 12 sells for to see if it’s even worth it to me. Not to mention I have about 50 brushes out in the van. I keep buying them LOL. I think most painters feel the same way as this “happiness is a new brush”.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> I’ll have to try the E&J but which type are you suggesting?
> I only use chinex bristles for everything but I keep a open mind. I cannot say enough about the Corona products myself.
> My supplier gives me 50% off on brushes right off the shelf.
> I’d like to know what a box of 12 sells for to see if it’s even worth it to me. Not to mention I have about 50 brushes out in the van. I keep buying them LOL. I think most painters feel the same way as this “happiness is a new brush”.


Man that really grinds my gears when people say XX% off. 50% off what exactly? I try real hard to keep low prices (margins) for contractors and HO's on sundries. If your supplier is selling to you at 50% off then they are ripping somebody, maybe not you, off. How do I know that? 50% off is below my cost!


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Coco I get what your saying on the 50% off but I have no choice but to operate the way he wants me to in his store. The answer to your 50% off question is that I price check his prediscount price against others retail. Yes I get a good deal. The idea behind it or so I am told is that with the contractor who is an almost daily customer he doesn’t look to make a bunch off the sundries. I guess it’s his way off pulling me back in.
As for the cotolog being so big my suggestion would be to carry the 2 and 2.5 chinex or Excalibur and maybe ask the folks here which of the other corona brushes they typically use. You will then have your answer. Tried and true!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Man that really grinds my gears when people say XX% off. 50% off what exactly? I try real hard to keep low prices (margins) for contractors and HO's on sundries. If your supplier is selling to you at 50% off then they are ripping somebody, maybe not you, off. How do I know that? 50% off is below my cost!


The "Sherwin Williams" pricing strategy! Mark it up 5 times over cost so you can advertise 40% off. It's called "anchor pricing" and technically it is illegal. Kohl's, Macy's, JC Penny's, they all do it. But for some reason no one seems to want to stop it.

I have the same problem. I keep my retail prices at a pretty reasonable mark-up and give most contractors a standard 20% discount, which makes my entire product line extremely competitive with all but their lowest contractor pricing. But because i don't have that 40% number advertised, people think my products are expensive.

And being a P&L dealer i get pretty good costs on Purdy. So good that my retail price is better than SW's retail less 20%. I can give a contractor a 10% discount on my 20% lower retail price and blow SW's Purdy prices away.

But i quit carrying Purdy's. Because apparently the convenience of buying from SW is worth paying $5.00 a roller cover as opposed to paying $3.00 5 minutes away. So i carry E&J. Why compete with Purdy's if you can save people a bunch of money but they don't want to save money? So i sell the best product i have access too. And sell then at a higher profit.

And everyone says "you should carry Wooster!". That doesn't work either. Because Wooster makes products that LOOK like their ultra premium lines but are basically cheap knock-offs of their own products that are sold at Home Depot and Lowe's for $1.00 or 2 less than I can sell the ultra premium lines. Again, it makes people think my products are expensive because i am selling the real ultra-pro line and not the knock-offs and people can't tell the difference between them. It's marketing, it's brilliant of Wooster, but it means they have sold out to the box store mentality. At least Purdy hasn't yet started selling a cheap knock-off of their own product!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Brian339 said:


> Coco I get what your saying on the 50% off but I have no choice but to operate the way he wants me to in his store. The answer to your 50% off question is that I price check his prediscount price against others retail. Yes I get a good deal. The idea behind it or so I am told is that with the contractor who is an almost daily customer he doesn’t look to make a bunch off the sundries. I guess it’s his way off pulling me back in.
> As for the cotolog being so big my suggestion would be to carry the 2 and 2.5 chinex or Excalibur and maybe ask the folks here which of the other corona brushes they typically use. You will then have your answer. Tried and true!


Yeah your supplier is playing the game, but i really can't blame him. Everyone just needs to check the final price and not be too caught up in that big percentage off. It's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> Coco I get what your saying on the 50% off but I have no choice but to operate the way he wants me to in his store. The answer to your 50% off question is that I price check his prediscount price against others retail. Yes I get a good deal. The idea behind it or so I am told is that with the contractor who is an almost daily customer he *doesn’t look to make a bunch off the sundries.* I guess it’s his way off pulling me back in.
> As for the cotolog being so big my suggestion would be to carry the 2 and 2.5 chinex or Excalibur and maybe ask the folks here which of the other corona brushes they typically use. You will then have your answer. Tried and true!


Pacman mentioned already but you all are too hung up on the percentage. I already have low prices on sundries on top of a reasonable contractor discount.

40% markup with 10% discount
vs
70% markup with :happybday:*50% discount*:clap:

At the end of the day option one is actually a better deal for you AND Joe Blow off the street. But which one makes you warm and fuzzy? What your supplier is doing fine by me, just don't walk into another store expecting to see "50%" contractor discount.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

100% markup and buy 1 get 1 free. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Brian339 said:


> I’ll have to try the E&J but which type are you suggesting?
> I only use chinex bristles for everything but I keep a open mind. I cannot say enough about the Corona products myself.
> My supplier gives me 50% off on brushes right off the shelf.
> I’d like to know what a box of 12 sells for to see if it’s even worth it to me. Not to mention I have about 50 brushes out in the van. I keep buying them LOL. I think most painters feel the same way as this “happiness is a new brush”.


It's chinex, I'd say it's E&J's direct equivalent of the Excalibur. I believe they're called GenX @PACman can correct me here.

They private label them for Spectrum Paint but it says E&J on the brush and on the cover, I'm just not sure if they go by the GenX name when not q private label.

BTW E&J makes killer roller sleeves too. PAC was kind enough to send me a few because I can't get ahold of them locally. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> It's chinex, I'd say it's E&J's direct equivalent of the Excalibur. I believe they're called GenX @PACman can correct me here.
> 
> They private label them for Spectrum Paint but it says E&J on the brush and on the cover, I'm just not sure if they go by the GenX name when not q private label.
> 
> ...


yeah, Gen-x. My most popular brush. Here's a link to a place that will ship them to you.
https://www.thepaintstore.com/Elder_Jenks_Brushes_s/686.htm


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Did anyone see this Whizz apparently has bought Elder & Jenks? http://elderandjenks.com/


----------



## UkpainterAsh (Jan 12, 2018)

Pacman do you ship to the uk if so how much?


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

Coco I don’t walk into a supplier I don’t typically do business with and expect 50% off of anything. In fact on the rare occasion that I do I anticipate having to pay more than I usually do which is why I have learned to be thorough when I get my stock. Fortunately for me I buy from a great BM dealer with whom I have a 35 year friendship with. I don’t get a “special” discount from him because he needs to make money to. What I do get is an inside look into what goes on on that side of the counter. I know what a lot of his costs are and I have no problem with his margins. Folks that service tradesmen don’t do well with them if they are found to be expensive. My dealer who is White Street Paint in Ma and NH is owned by a third generation gentleman who is respected by all the painters because he is fair and not bitter about it. I can honestly tell you that I have spent an easy half million with him since I have been a contractor (est. 1991).


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> Coco I don’t walk into a supplier I don’t typically do business with and expect 50% off of anything. In fact on the rare occasion that I do I anticipate having to pay more than I usually do which is why I have learned to be thorough when I get my stock. Fortunately for me I buy from a great BM dealer with whom I have a 35 year friendship with. I don’t get a “special” discount from him because he needs to make money to. What I do get is an inside look into what goes on on that side of the counter. I know what a lot of his costs are and I have no problem with his margins. Folks that service tradesmen don’t do well with them if they are found to be expensive. My dealer who is White Street Paint in Ma and NH is owned by a third generation gentleman who is respected by all the painters because he is fair and not bitter about it. I can honestly tell you that I have spent an easy half million with him since I have been a contractor (est. 1991).


IDK if he's giving 50% off and not taking a loss it sounds like he's got between 50-60% markup. That's pretty high in my area at least.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

My friend I don’t want to come off as being abrasive so please don’t misunderstand me okay, he doesn’t care about making $5.00 on a paintbrush when the contractor is walking out with $400, $800 , $1200 etc worth of product. I don’t know what his markup is. I don’t know what his discount is from the manufacturer. We both know it gets complicated in this area. I know you guys get discounts when you pay cash aka writing a check on the spot for your order. Then the 30 day terms etc. Then there is the different tiers. Spend $1k get an addition 5% spend $2k get 8% and so on. In other words not all dealers pay the same amount for the identical item. I also know that he is in a buyers group which allows him even greater discounts. This guy is not afraid to make large investments in on the shelf items even if it takes two years to move them. He is smart and continually makes the investment in his business to achieve his maximum discount therefore better profit potential while being able to offer his customers unmatched pricing in his niche business. Now this is all my perception of how he runs things. I know what I discuss with him and what I assume. This is simply a conversation about how some dealers jack the price up to only deceive the buyer into thinking he or she is getting an awesome discount or as I just explained being able to offer unmatched pricing because of his larger investment with a buyers group. I believe I am either right on the mark or pretty dam close. Not all retail establishments appear to be offering a great deal when yes, they actually do.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brian339 said:


> My friend I don’t want to come off as being abrasive so please don’t misunderstand me okay, he doesn’t care about making $5.00 on a paintbrush when the contractor is walking out with $400, $800 , $1200 etc worth of product. I don’t know what his markup is. I don’t know what his discount is from the manufacturer. We both know it gets complicated in this area. I know you guys get discounts when you pay cash aka writing a check on the spot for your order. Then the 30 day terms etc. Then there is the different tiers. Spend $1k get an addition 5% spend $2k get 8% and so on. In other words not all dealers pay the same amount for the identical item. I also know that he is in a buyers group which allows him even greater discounts. This guy is not afraid to make large investments in on the shelf items even if it takes two years to move them. He is smart and continually makes the investment in his business to achieve his maximum discount therefore better profit potential while being able to offer his customers unmatched pricing in his niche business. Now this is all my perception of how he runs things. I know what I discuss with him and what I assume. This is simply a conversation about how some dealers jack the price up to only deceive the buyer into thinking he or she is getting an awesome discount or as I just explained being able to offer unmatched pricing because of his larger investment with a buyers group. I believe I am either right on the mark or pretty dam close. Not all retail establishments appear to be offering a great deal when yes, they actually do.


I buy direct from various manufacturers to get better pallet pricing. I pass on that better pricing by keeping a low margin for everyone even Joe shmoe off the street gets a better deal on weenie rollers than most contractors do across town. It's pretty simple really, unless he is giving you stuff at a loss then he has at a minimum 50% margin on those items. On the books you look at your average order cost and set margin accordingly everything you mentioned above is taken into account. If I gave you a 50% discount on items where I have a 40% margin... Well you see the problem.

Of course I turned this thread into another end of the world discussion. At the end of the day as long as your guy stays in business and everyone is happy then no turkeys here.


----------



## Brian339 (Mar 15, 2009)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I buy direct from various manufacturers to get better pallet pricing. I pass on that better pricing by keeping a low margin for everyone even Joe shmoe off the street gets a better deal on weenie rollers than most contractors do across town. It's pretty simple really, unless he is giving you stuff at a loss then he has at a minimum 50% margin on those items. On the books you look at your average order cost and set margin accordingly everything you mentioned above is taken into account. If I gave you a 50% discount on items where I have a 40% margin... Well you see the problem.
> 
> Of course I turned this thread into another end of the world discussion. At the end of the day as long as your guy stays in business and everyone is happy then no turkeys here.


Coco I agree no point in turning this into a pissing contest. After all I am the end user who really has NO idea what his cost or your cost is for the tools or paint for that matter is. Frankly, it doesn’t matter to me either. So long as I feel I am being treated fairly that’s continues to be my main concern. My opinion of my supplier is very high. Any other time I have needed to buy material out of town away from White Street Paint I quickly learn just how well I am being treated. Trust me he is not hurting for money either. At the end of the day whatever his formula for success is I can assure you that it’s working.
I’m the poor slob sweating it out while he is in the AC selling paint cans so regardless of profit the dealer always gets the better end of the bargain.


----------

